# looking for my first



## GregsBears04 (Aug 30, 2008)

I am looking to buy a travel trailer...New preferred, used acceptable .
Basically I have no need for bunks... But because I plan on bringing my two friendly like pooches I need room. One pooch is only about 65 lbs where the other is closer to 170 lbs. So basically they need a lot of room to move around.
The trailer must be no more than 27 feet, ball to bumper.  (I have driveway entrance restrictions)
I have no desire for tent bedding areas...   I prefer hard slides if the bed slides out.
I want for sure the trailer to have at least the one side slide, whether it be sofa , dinette, or both a sofa and dinette slide.
Is this so hard to find...?  I have only found a few to choose from but I am sure there are more.
I am in the Union County NJ area... would be willing to drive about 150 miles to get the right trailer.Please advise.

Thanks... 

Oh and by the way, I do not like corrugated metal for the trailer. I prefer a solid fiberglass shell.

Thanks


----------



## ironart (Aug 30, 2008)

Re: looking for my first

Wow....That's only about 24' of coach......I don't care how many slides it has....You are going to be cramped with your 2 dogs.....Believe me I know from experience, traveling with my wife and 2 Aussies in a 27' MH  Just didn't work for me......Finally got something that we fit into..35' MH   How wonderful to have a few closets and be able to go to the bathroom without dogs laying at your feet....

Good Luck in our search...    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Aug 30, 2008)

RE: looking for my first



Jayco 25F


----------



## GregsBears04 (Aug 30, 2008)

Re: looking for my first

ironart... 

This is what the forums are good for.. someone elses experience , like yours, to justify cutting all the tree's away in my front lawn to make a proper sweep with a longer trailer. For the most part, I think if I cut out one tree I could try for a longer trailer.. At the same time I am less interested in cutting the tree than I am in buying a shorter treailer.
I have thought of my options,,,, thinking 24 foot would be ok.. But who knows right ?  It may be about trial and error in the end .

thank you for your post response.

Greg


----------



## GregsBears04 (Aug 30, 2008)

Re: looking for my first

Snowbird... 

I just looked into the Jayflight 2  it is more or less what I want.,. except for the price in the end. I will have to keep working on it... I did not really add anything to the options and it is still too expensive for me. Sure Msrp is not really what it comes out to, but if we add tax onto whatever it comes down to, it is right back up there again.
Maybe used is a better option... 

thanks 

Greg


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 30, 2008)

Re: looking for my first

well Greg you have to do what you want and need to do. I had a 27' TT with one side all was find for awhile. The wife wanted to go out west to ARIZONA, I refused to pull a TT that for. SO we got a 36' MH but to park it in the yard I had to move about 45 yards of dirt and put up a stack stone wall and pave the driveway. So do I think I made a mistake for doing it just handle the new MH???? heck no I would do it again. yes it was expensive, we now have something we can go anywhere we want and be comfortable. So I say to you do what you can and enjoy. :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## ARCHER (Aug 30, 2008)

Re: looking for my first

Oh, I might have missed it but nowhere did I see anything about "weight" and what you have to pull a TT with???  What you have to pull with will determine a whole lot.  Sorry if I did not see what truck or ????? you have.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 30, 2008)

Re: looking for my first

Look into the Gulf Stream Amerilite.  We sell them, but more than 150 miles away from you.


----------



## GregsBears04 (Sep 1, 2008)

Re: looking for my first

Grandview,,,,   I first looked at your site, then moved on to looking at the Sunnybrooks line..   
Thanks for the info... I still have to look at price and availablility in my neck of the woods.


----------



## jetboat (Sep 1, 2008)

RE: looking for my first

someone in my office just went thru the same thing, there first. told them you either have a big bedroom,small everything else.or big living,small something else. they choose a roockwood 31 light with rear living,but small something else.theres entry levels,mid level,and upper levels. we have had 5 trailers and it seams theres a term used,hope its not a monday (hangover) or friday(weekend) trailer.what ever you buy,use it!and enjoy, youl meet your next best friends. we have, and were now a group.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 1, 2008)

Re: looking for my first

Hey Greg, If no one is around you, I can get one for you.  Just let me know.


----------



## campers4u (Sep 15, 2008)

Re: looking for my first

hey Greg, I might be able to help you,,, we are located in Iowa,  handle the Gulf Breeze,Streamlite,Fire Fly and the TrailMaster all are from Gulf Stream Coach

Ellsberry Rv
700 n 3rd st 
Polk City Ia.
515 984 6531
ECICOMP@AOL.COM


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 15, 2008)

Re: looking for my first

Oh boy ...


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 15, 2008)

Re: looking for my first

Well, I think I am closer to him than Iowa, but hope he remembers I pay for my advertising.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 15, 2008)

Re: looking for my first

And we all thank you Ken. Not only for the advertising dollar. But for all the FREE ADVICE you give here !!!!!    Not only in the forum section but also answering dumb question thru the PM section :laugh:  :bleh:


----------



## C Nash (Sep 15, 2008)

Re: looking for my first

I agree Shadow.  It is great to have a dealer like GTS that is willing to pay to advertise here on RVUSA and then be willing to give his expert advice free. No wonder he has been in business for a long time.  Thanks Ken


----------



## ironart (Sep 16, 2008)

Re: looking for my first

You know advertising is great.....Especially if it is paid to this site....... But the real test is the service.....I have purchased several items from Ken....On Line....and I have to say that his service is Fabulous.....I buy something and it is on my door step in a matter of hours.....Well a few hours do make a day....        :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 

Thanks Ken for your support and GREAT SERVICE.......

Paul


----------

